# Defdaz's attempt No. 3... August 21st South West UKBFF u90kg



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey all, sorry for another journal but I've re-discovered that not running a journal is not a good thing when you don't keep any other form of record. Since I stopped my prep last year I've pretty much just drifted along and subsequently haven't made much progress other than pick up some nasty niggly injuries.

So, new journal and new target. Originally I was aiming at the first ukbff comp but there's just not time now (way too fat to get down in time) so I've had a look and a think and the new show is the South West UKBFF show on August 21st. Nearly seven months, time for even old me to get in decent nick. It's in Dorchester so not too far away. I might do the Welsh too on 11th September.

Currently (as of yesterday) I'm 17st 7lbs with a fair old wallop of body fat so I am assuming I'll come in under 90kg / 14stone. Given normal under-estimations I'll probably come in a lot lower than 90kg but I hope to god I don't 

Plan is to gradually lean up a bit over Feb / March whilst trying to put back on the mass I lost over an extended lay-off over xmas due to illness and weather and my gym being shut (!) before starting a proper contest prep in April - a 19 weeks prep or so.

Aim for Feb is to try and lose seven pounds, same for March so that I start the prep at 16st 7lbs. The more I can do now the better but I still have to aim for a little more mass too, especially in my legs.

For Feb and March I'll eat cleanly during the week and allow moderate cheats at the weekend whilst doing 30 mins cardio every day during the week.

I'm not natural but won't cover this area here, pm me if interested.

I trained legs on Monday, chest / delts / triceps yesterday and have today off before training back / bi's tomorrow. I'm trying to train as frequently as I can but while still being very mindful of recovery times. If I feel I need another day off, I'll take it.

Yesterday's workout went pretty well. Notables include 25kg seated side raises (a lot harder than standing!), 22.5kg kick-backs and 17.5kg one arm french presses, all PB's for me. Chest these days my main working set on incline db's is 30kg db's for 18 strict reps (torn left pec).

Diet:

Normally oats and raisins for breakfast, a pro-biotic drink / yogurt, whey protein drink, a banana or satsuma, coffee

2 x lean mince beef bolognaise concoction that I'll have made in bulk. I'll get 1.4kg or so of beef and brown it with onions and lots of garlic. Drain the fat, add one tin of chopped tomatoes, 1 carton of passata (or 2 depending on how much meat I'm using), some tomato puree. Then I'll add whatever veg and whatever I can get my hands on - normally a mix of carrots, sweet peppers, chili peppers, mushrooms, peas, sweetcorn, kidney and other beans, leek and corgettes. Bung them all in the pot with lots of herbs and spices and simmer for 45 mins or so. Once cool I'll bag it up into portions and freeze all but two (which I'll eat that day). Very handy and very tasty. I don't add rice or anything, just the meat and veg for a meal.

I'll have three or four shakes a day, normally just a scoop or so of whey and 5-10g of l-glutamine and 5g of creatine.

Other meals include chicken (home made curries / roasts / tomato based like above), steak with baked beans and mushrooms, beef casseroles.

I'll snack if particularly hungry on fruit and the 70kcal alpen light bars (as they contain 5g fibre from the oligosaccharides they use - and they keep you er regular!).

Pre-workout I'll use some sort of pre-workout drink like hemo-rage and post workout a single scoop of protein / waxy maize drink.

I'll add some of the most recent pics I have (only white t-shirt pic is from this year) so you can see what I'm dealing with!!! :lol: Torn pec shows nicely in one of them :/



Anway, enough rambling and wish me luck!


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Third times a charm eh DBizzle.....1st in


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Good luck mate.will follow


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Haha thanks Kate! :thumb:

Cheers Carl, appreciate it mate - will need all the help I can get.

PS Cardio done today! If I don't mention cardio on any particular week day then that'll mean I haven't done it and will need punishing


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Glad to see this up and running mate. IN!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

No pics in your pants!!! 

Must be just me then :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Rackerello! It's all yours and Kate's fault! 

lol marc, I'll pm you some :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah, I blame you for me doing it again too lol


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Good luck with your plans.......be keeping an eye on and watching the progress...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Thanks Rackerello! It's all yours and Kate's fault!
> 
> lol marc, I'll pm you some :lol:


Recieved mate. Guess its true what they say about steroids shrinking your c.ock. Well, in your case anyway!!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I did this show last year, was a decent turn out, there were people standing at the back as all the seats had gone! Decent amount of space back stage too and loads of room to chill out in. Good luck mate!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

lol get away Rackster, I couldn't motivate anyone to train let alone compete!

Cheers nogger, appreciate it - hefty triceps there btw :thumb:

lol marc! Cold / big quads / all the excuses 

Sounds ace MT and thanks for the good luck wish too! How did you do? You're competing again this year aren't you?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Cheers mate tri my best....


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

defdaz said:


> Sounds ace MT and thanks for the good luck wish too! How did you do? You're competing again this year aren't you?


I got second out of about 8 of us in the classics, was very close to first but the judges gave it to him...got an invite to the british but didn't do it as didn't feel i'd improve enough in the couple of months. This year I am going again, training at a new gym and so feeling good about things right now, may do Pompy or Bodypower, not too sure yet!


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck mate i did the welsh u90s inters last year didnt think i was ever gonna get enough fat off, the way it was going i thought i may have ended up in the u80s!


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Good luck mate


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good luck mate, ill be there to watch again this year as its only 30mins away. A mate of mine might be doing the show too but as a junior.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Subscribed, I love threads like this.

Good luck buddy


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

2nd out of 8 is awesome MT, one place higher this year yeah?! :thumb: Will be rooting for you.

Ahh thanks BSB! You were a legend last year mate, did amazing! What are the plans this year?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks beni, appreciate it mate!  Jacko - lots of 'keep it tight' and 'it's yours Daz!' shouts then please mate :lol:

Thanks JPaycheck - must warn you though that I have a habit of quitting when the going gets tough... :crying:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey mate will pop in from time to time... did you have a pec tear in the past? great arms and shoulders mate...


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

defdaz said:


> 2nd out of 8 is awesome MT, one place higher this year yeah?! :thumb: Will be rooting for you.
> 
> Ahh thanks BSB! You were a legend last year mate, did amazing! What are the plans this year?


Cheers mate, just started my prep for the Nabba novice Wales and hopefully get an invite to the britain.... fingers crossed!! Get stuck into it now mate i'll be there to watch and support. Plenty of size to work with mate so get the condition and i think you'll do the biz!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Good luck with this one Daz, stick it out though eh buddy 

Close enough for me this one so may very attend if you stick it out


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

best of luck again matey, il keep an eye on this, no quitting this time tho!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Good luck daz! Seen a few of your logos/art etc on facebook;very talented mate!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks all - bit blown away by you guys  :crying:

GP (Daz, isn't it?) - yep, 90% torn left pec. Really sucks. Lesson to anyone - repeatedly pulling a muscle and building up scar tissue is bad, mmkay. That scar tissue acts like a weak link in a chain - it can't handle as much tension as your muscle fibres can so one day it'll go rrrrrrrrrip, followed quickly by the surrounding muscle. I still cringe watching anyone bench.

BSB - good luck for this year! To be frank last year I couldn't understand and still don't get why you didn't win it. Judging, I'll never understand it  Thanks for comments - I really hope you're right :lol:

LC - thanks mate, appreciate it and I'll do my best lol! Would be great if you were there, I am going to the pompy one so looking forward to seeing your mop up on stage ;P

JP - cheers mate  I'll do it- can't stand thought of living with yet more regret :crying: 30 mins cardio done today so one day at a time eh. Just read your new journal - looking forward to following your progress this year to the brits mate!

CS - cheers buddy!! Hows the course going? one semester to go I guess now yeah? Cheers about my art work stuff - appreciate it 

Going to have to have another day off and do back and bi's tomorrow as biceps tendons are still feeling painful. Will be icing and heating them today and taking more prorecover / msm / glucosamine / cissus to try and improve them. It is really rubbish getting old  Plan on doing legs on saturday or sunday.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Yeah mate thats me... sucks re the pec bud...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Daz, after 9 or 10 years or whatever it is now I'm fairly used to it now. Just not been lean since so am worried a bit what it'll look like... ah well.

Back and bi's yesterday was a disaster. Back went fairly well:

Stiff-arm cable pull downs (always do this first to pre-exhaust the lats and I always try and use the left one more as it's smaller than my right lat) - worked up to a nice big juicy PB (normally I use strict form and squeeze but I had a big kick up the **** by Zack and tried to lift heavier lol). Really gave my abs a hard time resisting that much weight 

Bent over db raises done on an incline bench - much harder than standing or seated as it's makes you much stricter since your body motion is taken out of it. I'm up to 40kg dbs doing standing ones but lying against an incline bench I did 3 sets with 25kg dbs.

Bent over one arm db raises - yes I do a lot of bent over db work but this is mainly because of my biceps tendon issues - neither stiff arms or bent overs use much biceps. 3 sets using a 30kg db.

I then would normally do one arm db rows but fancied a change and did hammer machine rows - big mistake. Biceps felt bad so just did 1 warm-up, 1 set one armed and then one two armed set.

Close grip pulldowns - 5 sets FST stylee, lightish weight, low rest times. Biceps were feeling bad despite the low weight.

Then I moved on to biceps. Seated db curls. Thought I'd go for a light warm-up set of 17.5kg dbs. Had to stop after 3 reps the pain was so bad - in both arms! Put the weights back, got my bottle and went and got changed. GUTTED.

As soon as I got home I iced them and then heated them. Will do the same every day now as well as stretching and massage and continue taking cissus /msm / vit c / glucosamine etc.

I don't like this getting old lark. :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Right ....for fooks sake - could you actually stick to this one - tired of chasing you forever and a day ....sort it out ...no skiving, no cheesecake, no excuses....

is miche supporting you in this ? - because this will help a lot ....

get zack to give you a feckin prep ...once you have him & me on your case - there will not be any escape route available ...

oh and get yer ass over to me when next visiting the olds ...and I will take some pics - before and after ...this will help matters also...and you can do a sesh with us 

c'mon dazzle ...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Flipping heck that's fired me up! I want to get to the gym NOW! Miche's behind me yeah 

Oh god... did you have to mention cheesecake!! :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Flipping heck that's fired me up! I want to get to the gym NOW! Miche's behind me yeah
> 
> Oh god... did you have to mention cheesecake!! :lol:


Good ! about fooking time ...coz you know what - you do have good mass there - you just keep hiding it under cheesecake ...sick of seeing p!ssing journals of skinny people banging on about conditioning, thinking they are amazing, thinking they have the whole thing sorted out, in the bag, done and dusted ....when really - they're gonna look like rats on stage ........your time has come - so get up there

[you know how I value your friendship outside of this whole bbing thing - you're a really good bloke - if anyone deserves to be up there making his missus and pals proud - it's you ...so do it ...I promise I will come - and if miche wants anyone to support her along the way in understanding all this sh!t - well she can chat with me]


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks so much Em. Means a lot mate. I do my best to be a nice person (unless someone pees me off of course! lol) and hope I get the same in return. All you can do reallly isn't it? Aww - I'll tell her, she really doesn't get this bb lark :lol:

Thanks for nice comment too (well not so much the cheesecake comments pmsl!) - I just wish I was bigger, leaner, less saggy skin, no torn pec, etc. etc. etc. but you can only deal with what you've got so let's see what I can cook up! Just spent an hour doing house work so no time for gym (shuts at 2pm - what is that about!?) but will smash some cardio up and scout ebay for an exercise bike as the treadmill is giving my hip grief.

No more regrets!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Thanks so much Em. Means a lot mate. I do my best to be a nice person (unless someone pees me off of course! lol) and hope I get the same in return. All you can do reallly isn't it? Aww - I'll tell her, she really doesn't get this bb lark :lol:
> 
> Thanks for nice comment too (well not so much the cheesecake comments pmsl!) - I just wish I was bigger, leaner, less saggy skin, no torn pec, etc. etc. etc. but you can only deal with what you've got so let's see what I can cook up! Just spent an hour doing house work so no time for gym (shuts at 2pm - what is that about!?) but will smash some cardio up and scout ebay for an exercise bike as the treadmill is giving my hip grief.
> 
> No more regrets!


Fcuk you will have me singing Edith Piaf songs soon [i doubt anyone is following me in this apart from old fookers LOL] ....hmmm me no likey exercise bikes ....  ...hey - we all have flaws - that's what's good about the tanning LMAO


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

That flipping big green friendly misleading '+ Reply to Thread' button that wipes your quick reply!! :crying:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

How do you find the cross trainer Daz? I can't stand the treadmill as get shin pumps, bikes are ok but get a sore bottom after a while :lol:

Mind you have some unpleasant rubbing in the groin area from this cardio. Really shouldn't be wearing soiled underwear to the gym I guess


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

LMAO! You dirty fecker!! :lol:

I hear you on the sore bottom bit mate! I've been using the cross trainer down the gym lately as the treadmills got mashed when they had a leak at xmas and the two temporary ones are awful. I like the xtrainer but find they end up hurting my arms after a bit - my old creaky tendons can't take it. I tend to do a few mins with arms and then a few without. But yeah, like them! Is the xtrainer what you're using mostly then BigChris?

Legs in a few mins, going to try and up the weights whilst listening to Edith Pffft! :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't actually bother with the arm bit as I am working with HR in 130s, so just keep my paws on the HR grips. Quite comfortable I find.

Good luck with those legs. Smash them and have rest of day on the sofa


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks mate, ended up tweaking my lower back (old injury) so not a happy chappy at the moment. Did a set of 160kg SLDL and felt it tweak so stopped at 7 reps and then later when I tried to do some smith machine squats and could feel it straight away on the just 75kg warm up set. Stopped workout there. Not sure if I've said it before but getting old sucks.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Injury's suck dont they! Im struggling with my prep due to them, like you said i think its coz we're getting old even though it kills me to say it!!!! lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

How old are you Daz mate...? you might have already said but I am getting old so memory is going..


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

36 mate, been training since I was 12 so 24 years now. Sat here with bad knees, biceps tendons (both arms now) throbbing, lower back stiff as you like, chronic neck injury that I pulled again last week, wonky right shoulder that feels partially dislocated and a torn left pec. I've had to terminate my last two workouts and each CDT session leaves my shoulder and biceps tendons in bits. I take a concoction of pills at night to try and help me sleep from all the discomfort. Think I need to re-evaluate things. Shame but that's life! :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry to ehar the injuries have come back mate. Get well soon.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

bloody hell mate thats a list of aches and pains. Ever tried any alternative therapies


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

defdaz said:


> 36 mate, been training since I was 12 so 24 years now. Sat here with bad knees, biceps tendons (both arms now) throbbing, lower back stiff as you like, chronic neck injury that I pulled again last week, wonky right shoulder that feels partially dislocated and a torn left pec. I've had to terminate my last two workouts and each CDT session leaves my shoulder and biceps tendons in bits. I take a concoction of pills at night to try and help me sleep from all the discomfort. Think I need to re-evaluate things. Shame but that's life! :lol:


Gee mate that is one long list of injurys - keep healthy 

Don't know what your training days are but maybe consider training day on-day off - really finding the benefits to that since I started this year or maybe even cut down your training days so you can give your body more rest. Also maybe do more reps instead of heavy weights. Just some ideas, can ignore them if you want 

Hope you can get round your injurys and stay positive.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey dbizzle...hope you are feeling better today?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

THIRTY SIX... mate thats you out to pasture then 

still have a couple of years on you sadly I might add... lol... tbh I have found hot hot baths to be a great comfort in my dottage... :thumb:


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

If you was a horse you would have been shot by now.lol....


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone (except you nogger pmsl!  ), really appreciate it! Had a couple of really low days but feeling much more positive today, especially after a really good Chest / Delts / Triceps workout today (nothing like a good CDT workout to make yourself look better than you really are  ). Got some really good feedback from the guys so that's really helped. I still see a fat crippled bloke lol. Another day off tomorrow and maybe thursday too. I've ordered neoprene elbow and knee supports as well as some knee wraps so hopefully they'll help me recover from these injuries. Nothing easy is worthwhile so this much be reallllllly worth it! :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

you still doing Gravesend?


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Its veeeeery quiet in here ? All ok?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Jim, no mate but will be there to cheer BigChris on :thumb: Doing the South West in Dorchester on August 21st now.

Ah Kate had a bad time at the start of the week but a good workout a couple of days ago cheered me up no end! Had yesterday and today off to try and aid recovery and I got some neoprene elbow and knee supports today and also a pair of knee wraps to use while doing quads. I'm apply heat to my biceps tendons as often as I can. Will try a light back and biceps workout tomorrow and see how I get on. Fingers crossed... hope all's good your end mate?


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

defdaz said:


> Jim, no mate but will be there to cheer BigChris on :thumb: Doing the South West in Dorchester on August 21st now.
> 
> Ah Kate had a bad time at the start of the week but a good workout a couple of days ago cheered me up no end! Had yesterday and today off to try and aid recovery and I got some neoprene elbow and knee supports today and also a pair of knee wraps to use while doing quads. I'm apply heat to my biceps tendons as often as I can. Will try a light back and biceps workout tomorrow and see how I get on. Fingers crossed... hope all's good your end mate?


Lol is there such thing as a 'light' back and bis workout? All is well in my world...looking forward to the weekend


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

lol true!! I'll probably go heavy but I do have the best intentions  Hope you have a great weekend KB!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Oops I didn't put my back and bi workout up. It was a good session, managed to train biceps a bit (some standing bent over db conc curls and cable curls) so that was a big improvement over the previous workout where I had to stop after about 3 reps!

The back workout was an almost bicepless one - trying to make sure I could at least train biceps a bit at the end.

1. Stiff arm cable pulldowns - pre-exhuast lats. I have a lagging left lat so I always emphasise my left arm when doing these. I got a new PB but need to work on my abs more as they really struggled to stabilise me against the weight.

2. incline bench bent over db raises 1 x 25kg x 15, 2 x 30kg x 10ish - PB. Really felt this, 30kg was a massive PB. I remember that at the start of 2009 (my come-back from over two years off) I was doing 12.5kg on this exercise!

3. Standing one arm bent over db raises - 3 x 30kg. Yep more db raises! This time as I'm standing I can get further into failure by using body motion etc.

4. Wide-grip light pulldowns - 3 x sets tried to keep my biceps out as much as possible by imagining that I'm pulling with my elbows, that my forearms and hands are just hooks.

5. Bent over one arm db extensions - I'd never done these before. They're the same as db rows but you keep your arm straight - like when you move into position on the first rep of triceps extensions. Really really felt it in my back, more so than with db rows and I only used a 35kg db!

Legs yesterday went really well - I managed to do some squats! Only light but still. It was my first time trying knee wraps and they really helped my knees. Feels freaky though!

Hams

Seated leg curls x 3 (two max sets)

Lying leg curls x 2 (+ partials)

SLDL 60kg, 100kg, 140kg x 15, 170kg x 12

Calves

Standing calf raises x 15 - 20 reps x 6 sets (pyramid, maximum squeeze at top)

one leg standing db calf raises 3 x 22.5kg x reps + partials

Quads

Leg extensions pyramid weight up, squeeze at top, aim for 20 reps. last two sets supersetted with sissy squats

Squats 60kg x 20, 100kg x 15, 140kg x 11

Chest, Delts and Triceps later hopefully. Feeling much more positive now that I am starting to recover slightly from my tendon injuries. More ice and heat today. Weight is still 17st 8lbs.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

just seen this mate, busy as hell.

Will be following when i can and if i can help at all just hit me a pm


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice work on the pbs there mate... awesome progress on the incl from 12.5 to 30... I also use the same method in pulldowns using my hands and forearms as hooks... I find it really isolates the lats...


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Loooook at cho and your PBS  170 SLDL....sheesh!

Hope all is well...how is the diet going?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Cheers Hilly - will definitely be pm'ing you mate, thanks!

Thanks Daz - really pleased with how my delts in general have come on. They used to be my weakest muscle group by a mile but are possibly one of my best now. Delts really make or break a physique...

Haha KB! I thought you had a monopoly on PB's for a while but I got one too yay! And possibly tonight as well  Diet... *cough* pardon? It's a bit er slack at the moment... trying to eat spot on during the day and then relax it a little at night but not too much - just a niceish meal. Weight is holding steady and I'm leaning up a touch so that's me happy while I try and sort all these injuries out...

Chest Delts Triceps

Had another great CDT workout (man I love CDT!). Very standard defdaz routine:

Chest:

Incline DB's (felt tired and weak on these, struggled with 30kg for 16 reps!!)

45 degree bent over cable crossovers (matched previous PB so phew)

Delts:

Db side raises. Aimed for a PB so didn't do my normal 20 rep sets. 17.5kg x 12, 22.5kg x 10, 27.5kg x 10 + 2/3 partials - PB I think, not sure. Then dropped to 20kgs and did seated and repped out, then stood up and cranked a few more out

One arm standing side raises, 20kg x 4 sets + partials

25kg front standing plate raises - strict, hold at top or rep x 3 sets

Machine presses, kept weight fairly light and went for 20 reps on pyramiding weight up sets x 3. failed on last set at 15 reps so rest-paused the rest out.

Triceps

EZ bar triceps cable pushdowns. Right elbow felt fragile so did a lot of warm-up sets then two heavy sets

Rope overhead triceps extentions x 2 sets

Seated db french presses 17.5kg x 2 sets

25kg db kickbacks x 12 reps x 2 sets

Finished off with about 6 sets of machine dips, FST-7 stylee.

Got a lot of comments tonight which was really nice, but mainly about my traps and back!! WTF lol, I don't even train traps. I'll take what I can get though!! Shoulder felt good - happy!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Couple of quick pics - show's my size but also why I need to diet for so long! :lol:



Edit: Cold, not pumped!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Not training until tomorrow, forgot I have something on now so can't train today (gym shuts at 2pm sat / sun  ). Still - I need more rest so not moaning too much, hope back and biceps goes well tomorrow...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking big in the pics mate. Loving the "thumbs up" in the first one but more POUT needed 

Good luck with back and bi's


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

good luck with the training today mate... it will go great, positive attitude bud...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Rackster! God knows why I'm giving the thumbs up lol! More pout - roger that! Hope you're ok bro.

Cheers Daz! Thanks mate - really looking forward to it, funny how much you miss the gym after a few days...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm good mate, just a mardy tw4t


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

LMAO me too mate. You should see my moping around like a right pr*ck because I have to get a job again (graphics stuff isn't paying enough). s


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Back and Biceps went as well as could be expected!

Defdaz's Bicepless Back workout :

Back

Stiff arm close grip cable pulldowns (last two sets heavy enough to give my abs a serious thrashing)

Incline bench bent over db raises 1 x 22.5kg, 2 x 30kg x 10ish reps (same as last time, maybe better reps)

Standing bent over one arm db raises 1 x 32.5kg 2 x 37.5kg (most I've ever done on one arm but have done 40kg bent over db raises a few weeks ago)

Stiff arm one arm db rows 1 x 42.5kg, 1 x 50kg x 15 strict, 1 x 60kg x 15 reps (rest pause at 12 reps). Bonkers! Only 5 reps lower than what I do for normal db rows! Hits triceps pretty hard but that's an easy trade off for me to make with my biceps tendons being how they are.

Hammer deadlift machine shrugs x 4 sets (50kg, 100kg, 2 x 150kg - hard!)

Close grip pull-downs x 3 sets pyramid, trying to keep biceps out as much as humanly possible

Biceps

1 aborted set of bent over db concentration curls - tendon pain immediately.

Close grip cable curls x 5 or 6 sets (light, pyramid up, strict slow reps with squeeze) - these don't hurt that much, really odd! So I just did lots of sets and pumped my biceps up.

Machine preacher curls one arm x 2 sets (v. light, pumping)

All in all happy! Another day off tomorrow and then legs on Wednesday.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

defdaz said:


> Thanks Rackster! God knows why I'm giving the thumbs up lol! More pout - roger that! Hope you're ok bro.
> 
> Cheers Daz! Thanks mate - really looking forward to it, funny how much you miss the gym after a few days...


tell me about it mate... gagging to get back after nearly a week off and a lot more to go... sigh... workout went quite well then... if you started with the close cable curls and then progressed to the conc curls do you think that might help lube up the area, get it warm and ready for a good work set?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Have you injured yourself or something mate? Hope you get back soon!

That's a good idea - I'll try that next time, thanks Daz :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

just had an op to fix a hernia (second attempt) but went a bit haywire as they found 2 more and so put more bionic sh1t in me...  will be off for a bit...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh ****...  Sorry mate. Hope that's the end of it and once recuperated you're all set to go! I get pretty worried about getting a hernia while doing the stiff arm pulldowns!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

With the pull downs couldn't you drop the weight slightly but really squeeze at the bottom of the motion mate? Should help stop worry


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah that's what I've been doing but recently I've been made aware that I've fallen into the fear of injury trap and need to start pushing weights around a bit more. Or so the theory goes. If I'm honest I am progressing more now but at the same time I've picked up injuries!! So injuries and progress or no injuries and little progress... choices choices...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Back DOMS is pretty severe. If anyone struggles with back development then I seriously recommend that you try a bicepless back workout, you may be over-using your biceps, tiring them out quickly and then have your biceps fail first in your sets and so are not hitting your back hard enough. This is something I genuinely believe that is holding a lot of people back (no pun intended!).


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

afaik hernias are more a congenital thing and not really caused by lifting as such just exacerbated perhaps... just hoping its now the end of it all and I can get on...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh right never realised that mate. I get the odd pain in my abs so that always settings the doubts off 

Did Chest Delts and Triceps tonight as knee hurts today so leaving legs till tomorrow.

Normal routine so I won't bother posting it up. Pulled my neck again doing side raises. When will I learn!

I took some quick pics afterwards - really bad quality sorry but they show how fat I am nicely!! lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

you need to disengage your neck from the raise mate... I used to get that all the time till I learned to isolate the lift from traps and neck...

btw youre a big bugger aint ya... ugly though    :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Cheeky tw*t!!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

its only cos I loves ya... 

and I am jealous that I am not as big... or as ugly... wait I mean good looking... :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

double up.. DOH


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

lol!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

where did the old beardy beard thing come from ;-) and remember to bring my bracelet to the GP please haha ! no mention of cheesecake ...frankly I'm disappointed - got nowt to bollock you for  speak soon chick !


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Good weekend Big Un???


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

lol Jem you know I'm a hairy sweat b*stard!  Bracelet - check! It's been in my wallet the whole effing time lol.

Too good mate, lots of naughty food and no training. Oops. If training goes well in a minute then I'll be getting back on the diet. 6 months till the comp and I don't want to feel rushed and then quit as per usual! Nearly 18 stone now so time to get sweating I think!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Back and bi's went ok - still doing bicepsless back workout and just cable and machine curls but biceps did seem a little better.

I went for it and smashed a few pb's- 32.5kg incline db raises and 45kg one arm db raises! Nearly chucked up during the stiff arm one arm 60kg db row things, nasty!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice work on the pb mate... thats some damn good lifting...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks mate. Feels weird doing bent over side raises with 45kg lmao! Back is still sore and biceps still stiff. Chest delts and triceps later - will do machine and cable side raises and see if that gives my biceps / brachialis / brachioradialis etc. a rest...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Good CDT session tonight, bit too much chatting those - unusual for me, I'm more the head down miserable face type! Again though people were asking about my traps and back during my chest / delts / triceps workout. Happy but not happy at the same time! lol Biceps held up ok (stiff now) so did db side raises - naughty me! I can't help it though, love doing them so much. 

Think I'll be starting my six month diet next week!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

should damn well think you will be dieting soon pffft - SOME of us have started already ...and are competing later on than august :whistling: :lol:

enough already dazzle


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

good to hear the biceps holding up ok mate, crap to hear people diturb your workouts... I hate that, had it happen in the middle of a set once, from a PT no less grrrr.... good luck with the diet mate...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

PT's eh! Pfft! 

Diet starts Wednesday, honest :lol:

Been DIY'ing all weekend at our house in Bristol. End result: knee, biceps tendons, shoulder, left pec all feeling very sorry for themselves. Left knee feels back to square one unfortunately. The work needed to be done so thems the breaks! Will go and try and train legs later and see how I get on.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

ah further proof that diy is dangerous for the health and should be banned...  at least thats what I keep trying to tell the wife...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

lol agreed! Legs went okay in the end surprisingly. Tried for a 225kg smith machine SLDL but failed lol but managed 14 reps with 175kg. This is after seated and lying leg curls so hams pretty mashed already. Managed to do 140kg smith machine squats x 15 reps easily and with knee wraps didn't have any knee pain. Result! Back and biceps later I think and diet starts again tomorrow.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice work mate... great news re knees...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

You got everything in place to start the diet again mate?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

No mate not by a long shot. Going to have a re-think over the next few days about what to do. Not sure I am financially or mentally ready to diet so am probably going to bail on this year and do my best to keep up the weight training as much as I can. If my situation improves then I'll be back on it.

Having said that back and biceps went well yesterday except for biceps hurting loads (and still hurting). Did my trademark (lol) bicepsless back workout again. Managed 45kg bent over incline bench db raises and 55kg one arm bent over db raises, 60kg stiff arm one arm db rows for 20 reps (same as normal bent arm wtf!). My lats are getting back to their old size but mid upper back rhomboid / lower traps area is still very poor. Need to up the weights even more! 

If I can keep my diet good and keep training regularly (and keep growing) then hopefully I'll have a productive year even if I don't compete.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear you might not compete,but good luck with what you go with.....Saw that statue of P.George you did in one of his video's,looks cool as f....,catch you later, you big lump...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey D... bit of a shame if you dont compete but there is always next year and you will come in bigger and better... nice work on the back and bi work big man...


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Dayyyamn!! Sorry to hear about this mate. Was gaggin to see you in trunks this year too. Hopefully you can keep training going and next year you'll have even more lean mass to show off.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Still might be mate, just need to get my head sorted out - no point unless I'm fully committed. Currently swinging towards a full on daddy-o prep!

Had three days off over the weekend/monday and then trained legs yesterday - went pretty well. 205kg sldl's for 5 reps on the smith machine is a new pb anyway. That's after seated and lying leg curls too. quads I did leg ext and machine leg press and they were so pumped I couldn't do anything else. Going to try and up my training to six days a week and limit going to failure to try and improve my fitness and start the contest prep in high gear. fingers crossed my ailing body can keep up with my demands... (biceps tendons still a mess!)


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Missed a couple of sessions off here - back and biceps, and CDT. Both went well, biceps a bit iffy still but actually managed so light db curls - shocking!

Diet and cardio starts now, no more excuses.

Legs later, time to get big!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

DAZ IS BACK!!!!

Well done on being a mod too mate


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks mate, very pleased!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Legs went well yesterday.

Seated leg curls 2 x warm-up, 1 x full stack x 20, 1 x full stack 2 legs concentric, 1 leg eccentric (2c1e) - self-assisted negatives in other words  Killer

Lying leg curls 3 sets, last set single leg + partials

Barbell SLDL's 20 x 60kg, 15 x 100kg, 15 x 140kg, 9 x 180kg (PB)- pleased with last set though lower back tweaked a little (old re-occuring injury).

standing machine calf raises x 6 sets, pause and squeeze at top of each rep + partials last two sets

one leg db calf raises x 3 sets 22.5kg db

leg extensions x 6 sets, warm-up sets, 1 x 20 reps, 2 x 2e1c negatives + drop set + sissy squats (killer!)

horizontal leg press x 2 sets, 20 reps, last set v. slow with non-return to extended legs to keep max tension on the quad

That was it - wanted to squat but lower back felt iffy and legs shaky so called it a day.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

nice workout mate, so what shows your aim? You dont have to go heavy all the time, more than one way to skin a cat


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks mate - one of the later ones unfortunately, been struggling with a lot of injuries lately but feeling bit recovered now so lets get it on! I'm the last person who 'goes heavy' really mate, tend to keep my reps high - 15 - 20 reps generally. Any lower and I tend to pull old injuries, like with the stiff legs yesterday :/ Back is fine today though, having said that


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

so its on then??? congrats on the mod moniker too mate...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks mate!

Yep, back on - see how long it lasts this time 

Trained CDT this evening, went really well.

Chest (as always, limited due to torn left pec)

High Incline DB press 1 x 20kg x 15, 25kg x 15, 32.5kg x 20

leant over cable crossovers x 4 sets

Delts

Standing db side raises 12.5kg x 15 (seated), 17.5 x 20 (seated), 20kg x 20, 25kg x 12 + 20kg 10 rep drop set, 30kg x 8 + 25kg + 20kg drop sets

Standing one arm db side raises 20kg x 4 sets

Standing db front two arm parallel raises 12.5kg x 15ish

Standing 25kg plate raises x 3 sets

Seated machine presses 2 warm ups, full stack x 12 (think a pb) + rest pause 3 reps, full stack + partials

Triceps

Standing rope pushdowns x 4 sets (2 warm up)

Overhead rope extentions x 2 sets

Seated db french presses 15kg x 2 sets

Kickbacks 25kg x 2 sets

FST machine dips x 7 sets x 20 reps

Biggest and fullest (ok fattist lol) my upper body's ever looked probably. Happy - great place to start dieting again from. Weight is 17 stone 12 pounds. Target - 14 stone 2 pounds or less (90kg) so at least 52 pounds to go.

Day off tomorrow (more dreaded DIY!) and then Back and Biceps on Friday.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Don't see how long it lasts.... See it through lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

RACK said:


> Don't see how long it lasts.... See it through lol


x2. do it big fella


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Cheers guys! Absolutely farked now, just got back from a day of hellish DIY. Feet and hips are killing me... can't wait to weigh less...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Last three days I've been incredibly tired, just completely worn out all day long. Really weird. I've not trained but will train today (back and biceps). Ordered an exercise bike as having problems with my hips so been putting off doing treadmill / walking as it's just too painful (was on my feet all day doing the DIY and am only just recovering now - getting old is crap :/).

Anyway, enough moaning already. Feeling very motivated and looking forward to a long and productive cut. Lowish carb with carbs at breakfast and pre/post workout, with higher carbs and a cheat meal at the weekend. Cardio (once bike turns up) will be 1 hour a day building up to 2 hours a day ASAP - I want to keep my food high and use cardio and training as the main fat burning methods. I'll be keeping a detailed log on food, supplements, training and cardio - only way that I can monitor it all and stick to the plan. Contest is now 21 weeks away yesterday so aiming for three pounds a week weight loss to bring me in under 14 stone two weeks out, but if I look like I need to lose more then I'll change it accordingly as I go.

PED use is mild and won't be covered here - pm me if you're really interested (you'll be disappointed lol).

Supplements will be listed later. Photos - some recent ones a page or two back, will do them monthly. Wish me luck.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Yo!

Diet yesterday was spot on:

Breakie: High fibre cereal + raisins, skimmed milk, coffee, bio yoghurt (absolute neccessity if you ask me), 40g p whey protein in water

protein drink, apple

lean mince passata + tons of veg

protein drink, coffee, banana, pre-workout drink (hemo rage)

TRAIN

lean mince / passata / veg

small oats + sultanas

protein drink

BED

More of the same today, possibly steak / mushrooms / beans or chicken casserole later instead of 2nd lean mince meal

Training was good, though the gym was frickin' busy! Mondays! Again it was my bicepsless back workout:

Stiff arm pulldowns

incline bench bent over raises (worked up to 37.5kg'ers)

Standing bent over 1 arm db raises (worked up to 50kg'ers)

Stiff arm 1 arm db rows 2 x 60kg - pause at top (killer!) [i love these now, way better for back involvement than one arm db rows imho]

machine shrugs x3 sets

Biceps was just a load of cable curls - my biceps are getting better slowly so taking things cautiously, I'd like not to have spaghetti arms at the show!! :lol:

Just sorting my morning supps out:

HMB

Proviron (cough)

Acetyl L-Carnitine

MSM

CLA

Co-Q10

D-Aspartic Acid

B6

Lipo-6 Nutrex fat burner

Vit C 1g

celery seed extract

Hawthorn berry

zinc

cissus

phosphatidyl serine

rasberry ketones

Shesh, didn't realise I was taking quite so many different supps! I've ran out of flaxseed oil caps so need to get some more asap.

Legs later, can't wait!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

lol at your supp use... ("supp"  )... looks a little like mine... you must rattle when you walk...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Like a stock take at Holland and Barret!

Loving the buzz in that post dude, best foot forward mate  Diet looks almost bareable too!


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

lol that is allot of supps , vit c and a multivitamin do me


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

lol cheers Daz and Jamie  I do rattle a bit Daz but that's my knackered joints more than anything 

Buzz hitting me big time J, more than anything I'm scared about looking bad so that's what's motivating me at the moment 

I keep getting asked down the gym what I do for traps.... I have to look embarrassed and say db side raises - only been doing shrugs since I've gone bicepsless on my back workouts to try and hit middle traps / rhomboids a bit as I lean over a bit as I do them. People just look confused and then wander off lol.

jstar - you lucky sod  For lesser mortals like me I need all the help I can get. Various reasons for the supps: blood pressure control (celery and hawthorn), anti-catabolic (HMB, phosphatidyl serine, etc), joint care (MSM, cissus --- ah crap missed off pro-tect: glucosamine, collagen!), anti-oxidant (vits + vit c, coQ10), fat burning (CLA, carnitine, lipo-6, ketones), anti-gyno (proviron, arimidex, B6), anti-hayfever (msm), and test boost (d-aspartic).

Just realised I'm out of mega vit mins! Feck.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh crap, excuses for not doing cardio have all gone... my exercise bike is here!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

hahahaha!!!! Welcome to the cardio club


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

cursed cardio mate...

msm is an anti hayfever thingy hey... interesting as I get that like a [email protected] and have these awesome tabs that take care of it, but started using msm so will see if it hits me this year as hard...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

It's amazing stuff for it mate - I know lots of people now who are 'virtually' cured (er... as long as you take it during hayfever season every year!) by it, and at a fraction of the cost of anti-histamine tablets....

Bike seems ace! Just done legs so going to make tea and then do some cardio woop woop!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

25 mins done, sore ar5e already 

Legs went okay - normal routine mainly.

Hams

Seated legs curls pyramid warmup then one set full stack pause at full contraction, one set 2 up 1 down negatives (killer)

Lying leg curls x 2 sets (+ partials)

Stiff leg deadlifts 1 x 60kg, 1 x 100kg x 15, 1 x 140kg x 20, 1 x 180kg x 9 - was pleased considering I was knacked from the 140kg for 20 set

Calves

Standing machine raises x 5 sets

one leg 22.5kg db raises x 3 sets

Quads

Leg extensions pyramid up, pause and contraction at top, little rest between sets then a couple of heavy sets with pauses at top, rest pause and then drop set on last set

Machine hack squats x 2 sets x 20 reps

Machine horizontal leg press x 2 sets (no return to fully extended position, no rest, killer)

That was it. Took ages though, all my workouts do these days! I take 20 mins just to warm up. :ban:

Day off tomorrow and maybe thursday depending on recovery.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Meant to say, diet yesterday was spot on - maybe a little too low as I went a little hypo putting the exercise bike together... not want you want just before getting ready to get to the gym to smash legs! Had a banana, shake and pre-workout drink and by the time I got to the gym I was fine. :thumb: Diet today has been more of the same, not missing junk.... YET.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just keep thinking of the task in hand and junk won't bother you mate. Or put aside a treat meal to give you something to look forward too. I find this helps me big time


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Cheers mate, cracking idea... ooh could go shopping later for my weekend cheat meal, slurp!

Did another 30 mins on the bike last night but not this morning - my left biceps femoris tendon at the knee is very sore. This always happens when I get back into cycling but it normally (touch wood) sorts itself out. 30 mins tonight hopefully, might train later too - but probably more likely tomorrow.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Warm up... whats that  I think I need to warm up better... looks like its all going well mate...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks mate! Lol naughty old bugger, warm ups are essential imo. Tut tut 

Yeah going good, struggled for energy at the gym tonight a bit though. Should have had another day off. Was fun getting pumped up though (Chest, Delts, Triceps).

Went okay. 27.5kg side raises, normal stuff really.

Diet's been good, feeling hungry now.... ack.....


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Had the last three days off and had a few cheat meals over the weekend. Nothing too major though - scales say 17st 9 pounds so down five pounds despite the cheats. Aim this week is to get to 17st 5 by next monday.

30 mins cardio done this morning (after my regular check in with the Rackster journal for cardio motivation!!) and again tonight, might stay in the gym and do it then so I can use the cross trainer (and help avoid the cycling knee tendon issue). Back and biceps later in a couple of hours, can't wait!!

Oh, pretty much decided on changing career to teaching - Physics! ..... I know. :lol:


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

Looking good mate. Got some catching up to do on the site but all is looking well and good for most.

Glad your doing ok. Still catching up with your thread but keep up the good work.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Snakeypants! Welcome back mate! Where you been? Training going good?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm glad I get you on your bike hahaha!! Give it 2 more weeks D and it will be second nature, I always feel a little lost when I'm not in prep and only do cardio once a day.

Nice one on the career change too. I've been looking into teaching again


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Snakeypants! Welcome back mate! Where you been? Training going good?


It will be when i get my a$$ back into it mate. Issues are now sorted, life eh! Getting myself back on track and back into it!

Just trying to catch up with one and all on here mate.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

ONLY once a day!! Fvck me you're going to steal Jem's cardio crown at this rate mate 

Glad you're back and all sorted snake - the place is better for having you back. Of course, Rack's is the first and only journal you need to catch up fully on.  lol Mine's just full of wavering motivation and dedication 

Rack, teaching - really? What subject / age? What are you doing at the moment mate?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow, I've put WAY too much pepper in this beef stew!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I need to do it just to even think about staying lean, plus it gets the beast, errrm I mean dog outta the house.

I was thinking out going to teach HNC Materials Technology at the local college. I only need to pass the assesors course and I can do it but a girl I know who works there has told me to hang back a bit as a few of the older teachers are going so will be better after sept.

I'm a specialist fracture and fatigue technician for a big steel company, I get to break big sh1t with massive loads and big machines lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

teaching sounds good, looking at a job prospect in that now as it happens... just have to wait to hear some stuff and budget meetings etc... but physics though, really...  

yeah mate I am pretty slack at warming up, I tend to use the first few sets as my warm up only... however since starting madcow I warm up with every exercise in effect...


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Glad you're back and all sorted snake - the place is better for having you back. Of course, Rack's is the first and only journal you need to catch up fully on.  lol Mine's just full of wavering motivation and dedication
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Cheers mate  It's good to be back!! Catching up with it mate slowly but surely, RACK's included.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Mate that would be awesome! I did some work at a college last year helping a guy with dyslexia in his sports massage classes. Further Ed teaching seems really good!

Sounds like a quality job mate! I used to be a member of the Institute of Materials, Minerals and Mining (IOM3) - know it? I won the membership btw, I'm not that big a geek er.... though I won it for designing a poster on diamonds... pmsl!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HAHA, top work Daz, yeah I've heard of the IOM3.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> teaching sounds good, looking at a job prospect in that now as it happens... just have to wait to hear some stuff and budget meetings etc... but physics though, really...
> 
> yeah mate I am pretty slack at warming up, I tend to use the first few sets as my warm up only... however since starting madcow I warm up with every exercise in effect...


Good luck Daz - keep us informed on the job! Physics... I know!! pmsl!

Madcow? Non comprende!?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

defdaz said:


> Good luck Daz - keep us informed on the job! Physics... I know!! pmsl!
> 
> Madcow? Non comprende!?


this is the version I am following but there are other 5x5 styles out there... and even other madcow styles (periodised for eg)..

http://stronglifts.com/madcow/5x5_Program/Linear_5x5.htm


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Ah ok. Trying powerlifting type stuff now GP?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

yeah mate, wanting to get stronger and bigger... and now looking to compete within the next year... just ordered a texas power bar to train with too so looking forward to it... both the bar and the training...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Those bars look nice - impressed you've ordered one, must be pretty serious then mate 

Back and Biceps went pretty well though definitely noticed a lack of energy tonight. Cut sets down by one per exercise. After each set of 20 rep 60kg stiff arm rows I felt like I was one step away from meeting God - heart rate through the roof, faint, queezy... erk!

Definitely looked a little leaner tonight - happy for just one weeks dieting anyway.

My right biceps is now worse than my left... I give in!! :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Yeah mate about time I got serious and I want to maximise my training and weights now... going to push it hard...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Give it the beans mate! 

17st 7lbs this morning. 7 pounds down. Probably all water 

Biceps tendons in a mess today - lots of heat and ice on the cards for the next few days.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

have you used peps or cissus or anything to help with those biceps?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Cissus, msm and glucosamine - check! No peptides no  Don't know anyone in the UK to get them off and don't fancy trying tashpeptides :/


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Legs went pretty well last night but my lower back is feeling a bit tweaked today unfortunately. Could feel it threatening to go a bit while doing stiff leg deads but it seemed to hold out fine. Didn't sleep that well last night so maybe I slept funny or something.

I only managed 7 reps with 180kg on the stiff legs but still did 20 reps with 140kg so not too shabby. Definitely noticed a drop energy and perhaps the cardio is taking its toll on my legs too. They're starting to look better though so am definitely not complaining! 

Diet's been good, another couple of days till the weekend and then a couple more cheat meals are on the cards! Slurp. Only cardio today plus gardening!! :lol:


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

defdaz said:


> Give it the beans mate!
> 
> 17st 7lbs this morning. 7 pounds down. Probably all water
> 
> Biceps tendons in a mess today - lots of heat and ice on the cards for the next few days.


Its a nice read this so far Daz 

I got the same problem with my Bicep tendons a few months ago when i started back in the gym, i looked like a T Rex picking stuff up they were that tight ha


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks mate! What did you do to sort them out BK?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Chest, Delts and Triceps in a bit, can't wait. Bit of pain my chronic neck and lower back injuries but nothing to serious. Biceps aren't feeling too bad today, lets see what heavy db side raises do to them (I'm beginning to think it's my brachialis' that are the problem and that my rapid increase in strength on my side raises is what's causing the issuess.... hmmm).

Weighed myself this morning, down to 17st 7lb (half a stone down) so hopefully another couple of pounds over the weekend and I'll reach my monday goal.

Edit - cardio done this morning as always!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

nice work mate


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Cheers guys. I had a good session but pulled a different muscle in my neck (in agony now), tendon pain in my right elbow and lower back issues flairing up again. Took some photos after the session that were so bad I am a bit devastated tbh. Think my body is trying to tell me something.  Think I'm due a week off maybe.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Well guys I went and trained yesterday anyway despite my neck, biceps, lower back and elbow injuries and it went fine, somehow!! :lol:

Bicepsless back workout again BUT with a few sets of close grip pulldowns!! Shocking. Just did close grip ez bar cable curls for biceps again but managed to go quite heavy so happy days. Had a guy raving about my back and he ended up taking a photo lmao!! :thumb:

30 mins cardio in a min.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Legs tonight, it was an okay workout (did leg press for the first time in yeeeears! :thumb: ) but I didn't have my ipod so couldn't really get into the zone, or maybe it's the dieting affecting me. Weird feeling. My lower back is still a bit dodgy so just did 140kg x 15, really slow and strict in the stiff leg deadlifts. Everything else went pretty good, knees were fine so can't complain. 

Busy Friday night so it's Chest delts and triceps tomorrow instead - shame  Can't wait!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

CDT went gooood! :thumb: I had my trusty ipod with me today thank the Lord!

No PB's or anything exciting like that but I managed to do work up to 30kg db side raises. Had a great bber look me over and he said I didn't have any weaknesses, other than being fat! lol. Let's see if he still thinks that ones the fat mask comes off


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I've had a pretty messy cheaty weekend! Next weekend and from then on will be having just one cheat meal (cheat hour really) to ensure my er enthusiasm doesn't get the better of me again. I've upped the AM bike to 45 mins now and will do 30 mins post workout as well. I'm upping my training to 5/6 days a week and reducing intensity slightly to ensure my recovery period allows the increasing in training frequency. I'm pretty much putting an end to any further muscle growth by doing this but now I just want to focus on getting in condition.

Back and biceps tomorrow, legs Tuesday, CDT wednesday and then repeat or have a day off - will depend on my recovery. Gear will be increased slightly (but is still pretty low).


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Not sure why this is closed lol. Abracadabra!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

and voila we can post again... lol... nice to get positive comments from someone in the biz... so you settled on a competition yet?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah was wondering why you closed this!!!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Just the power going to my head, if I don't get to delete or close threads (or preferably bring the ban hammer down!) I get all shaky... 

August 21st mate if I'm ready, if not a September show... we'll see.

Back and biceps went pretty good, felt a little weaker than normal but that's to be expected. Tried to hold back a bit on the intensity but it's just so much fun training insane! I managed again to do some light close grip pulldowns and some cable curls and my arms aren't hurting too much now (apart from a tweaked right forearm muscle oddly) so this is a good sign of recovery...


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice one Daz... although I much prefer prepping for my kind of comp than yours


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes, we can post in here again


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Looking forward to our session in a few weeks time buddy. Will let you decide what we do. Smash the muscles, nice walk along the seafront with an icecream and a blast on the 650. YEAH BUDDY!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Sounds like a plan, CDT would be a good sess but obviously legs would be very interesting - get to see you mashing some squats up! No holding hands on the beach though, you'll have to restrain yourself ok? 

Was meant to train legs this afternoon but I didn't sleep very well last night (I think I'm going to try cutting out pre-workout drinks as they're leave me wired all evening) so since I was falling asleep at my desk I decided to mow the lawn (took nearly two hours - biiiig lawns) and do some potting in the greenhouse. Hopefully I'll sleep well tonight and cane legs tomorow.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Legs it will be then


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Parp! Feeeek... Ok  Cardio can be on the beach after then lol

Legs last night. The whole workout took 2 1/2 hours - I really need to sort this out! 30 mins on the cross-trainer was hard work but was done ok. Cardio in minute then more gardening and then CDT later. Tomorrow off.

I did partial SLDL's on the smith machine last night and managed 18 reps with 175kg (felt like collapsing after that!) and 6 reps with 215kg so was pretty pleased with that.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like strength is holding out nicely Daz


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks mate - PB with the 215kg really. Last time I tried it I failed to even move it 

CDT went pretty good too. Didn't get quite as pumped up as normal (less carbs and less pre-workout hemo rage) but still really enjoyed it. Side raises were the main show, 12.5kg x 12, 20kg x 20, 25kg x 12, 30kg x 8 + drop set to 25kg, one arm side raises 25kg drop sets to 20kg x 4 sets. During those one guy came over and said I was all round like the american bodybuilders lol. I think he was being nice... I think 

Chest

High incline db presses 22.5kg x 20, 27.5kg x 20, 32.5kg x 15

Bent over cable crossovers (accentuates upper pecs more) 25kg, 30kg, 35kg, 40kg

Delts

Standing db side raises 12.5kg x 12, 20kg x 20, 25kg x 12, 30kg x 8 + drop set to 25kg

One arm db side raises 25kg and drop set to 20kg x 4 sets

25kg front plate raises x 4 sets + partials on last two sets

Seated machine presses x 3 sets + rest / pause x 2 on last set

Triceps

bar pushdowns x 4 sets (2 warm-ups)

Overhead rope extentions x 3 sets

Triceps kickbacks 25kg x 2 sets

FST-7

Machine dips x 20 reps x 7 sets

Day off today due to a big do being held here at our bungalow and possibly tomorrow off as well due to opening hours this weekend. I'll train back and bi's on sunday if so as the gym is shut monday.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Due to family and friends commitments I haven't trained since Thursday and eat total crap for the last few days. Slacker or what. Back on it now though. Hour cardio on the bike this morning, gym in a minute and more cardio later. Diet has been spot on. Bit annoyed with myself but I only have myself to blame. 4 months to go, time to sort this out!

PS Really enjoyed Thor, except for the crappy 3D.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

you slacker you, get thine ar$e to the gym... I really want to see thor mate, take my boy with me as I think he would like it too...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Was good mate, story is a bit thin but there's good humour in it! Looking foward to the Avengers now. :thumb:

Gym session went well, strength down a bit but nothing to serious. Felt like I was having a heart attack like always during the one db stiff arm rows :lol: Somehow looked leaner than before the easter weekend. Go figure! Absolutely shattered now, off to bed in a minute - got the full on blurry-eyes syndrome.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Tim Anderson won masterchef, soooo chuffed!! :thumb:

Legs has left me ruined. Ruined!  Massive headache and totally drained. No amazing lifts, 140kg SLDL x 20 reps, 180kg x 7 reps. Calves I was stronger than normal on so that's good but legs I stopped after just leg extensions and leg press. I might start swapping the order around to give quads a bit more love every now and again but I am loving how much more balanced my legs are than before when all I was was a pair of quads walking around. Sure my quads aren't anywhere near as good but my hams and calves are much better.

I managed 30 mins on the xtrainer after.

CDT tomorrow. :thumb:


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

good luck with training for the show


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks lolik.

I forgot to update after the CDT session, d'oh. Went ok. Right shoulder joint felt fragile but still managed to train good. Pumps aren't as good now I've reduced the pre-workout drink but I'm sleeping better now. I've got more rest time now until Tuesday - and I need it. Definitely feel very overtrained at the moment.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Daz

Good luck with the show prep fella, i'll be doing same show, different class though.

how come your on 2 x CV sessions a day this far out from show?


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks mate. Cardio x 2 is my idealistic hope more than anything. Struggled this last week and a bit due to various personal issues / happenings. Seems to be a common theme in here but life comes first! Reason I need so much cardio is that I'm well over what I should be this far out. Lots of belly fat to ****, probably 4 stone in total. It's going to be tough and if I don't start getting stricter now then I don't think things are going to go the way I want them too.

I've applied to start a PGCE teacher training course in September so this years comp may be my last chance for a few years to compete - the PGCE year and first couple years teaching are hellish apparently so I need to be realistic...

I've missed a couple workouts - tuesday I trained back and biceps (which went really well - lats still sore now) and wednesday I trained legs (had a training partner for the first time in yonks so that was fun). I'm off to train CDT in a bit. Out to a friends for tea after and then cardio tonight.

Weighed myself on Wednesday - 17 stone 10lbs. Not good. Actually put 3 pounds back on... 3rd time lucky... not at this rate!! BUT - I need to get lean so I am not giving up yet!! Watch this space.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

sounds like its going well for the most part mate... good luck with the PGCE thing too... talking to a teacher friend of mine she is trying to talk me into doing one as well... dont think I could teach tbh... too many kids


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Haha yeah if it wasn't for the kids it'd be amazing! Still, lots of holiday to recover in (and great for preparing for summer comps too hey  ).

30 mins cardio done this morning and Back and Biceps tonight. My right biceps is killing me now (and my right shoulder joint ffs), need to really concentrate on getting these injuries sorted asap. Having said that I managed to do quite heavy close grip pulldowns so they're definitely improving. Hammer curls absolutely killed, mind.

Weight is up to 17 stone 11 but I am definitely leaner so not really sure what's going on lol. Not sure I'll be ready for August / September but I'll keep going regardless and see what happens - more cardio for sure. If I'm not ready I won't do a later show as the PGCE starts in September (assuming I get on it!) and I'll need to put all efforts into that.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice one on the weight going up and leaning out mate


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks mate, not sure whether I should be using the word lean though. :lol: Maybe less fat. 

Right biceps is still bad today, going to spend a lot of time today icing and heating it.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know that "not quite lean" feeling haha

Do you use supports at all when training? I found over the last few weeks that the support was causing me more pain tbh. I've dropped weights a little, concentrated on form more and elbows seem better. just a thought


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Sucks being endomorphic mate eh!!

I don't mate generally - I use a belt in deadlifts / squats and that's it. Maybe I should start. I ain't no spring chicken any more... lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd wear a support for a few weeks then just ease off from using it. It did help me big time but now it kinda restricts my movements a little as the arm seems pretty much healed up so I leave it off for a week or two.

And yep, being endo sucks but it could be worse, we could be ecto


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Ecto!! EEEK. Being all skinny and having your abs sticking out all the time? No thanks! Hang on.... abs? Er... yes please! 

17 8 this morning - bit better for the psyche! Legs later, looking forward to smashing them up, plus 30 mins cardio after.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

abs... what the heck are those  18 4 I am at the moment... dont know how as trying to get down below 110kg at the moment lol... (thats 220lbs or 15 10)...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

18 4!! Either you are massive or fat as!!  Keep plowing on mate, it gets harder as we get older but that'll just make it all the more satisfying.

Read this from Pauline Nordin, very motivational!:

http://www.fighterdiet.com/blog/2011/04/13/do-it-hard-dont-hardly-do-it/

Right, legs now. Bring it!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

yes I am (both that is  ), I think I have heavy bones or something as most people say I dont look as big as I weigh... will give that a read mate... have a good leg workout...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks mate. I effing hate it when people say I don't look as heavy as I am. Makes me want to let them find out how hard it is to pick up their own teeth with broken fingers... 

Legs went good. 20 reps x 140kg and 10 reps x 180kg on stiff legs. Happy with that, the 20 came pretty easy, could have possibly managed 22 or 23 reps. Got some nice comments down the gym like 'hey, have you seen my mate anywhere? Looks like you but fatter!' lol  Got asked if I could train someone too. Nice of them to think I'm good enough that they'd learn from me.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Good read mate & best of luck. Will try to get over to Sweat FA one night for a blitz & to say hello. Working in Somerset & training at Fit-4-All in Burnham so not too far away.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Squirrel mate. Ah cool, I absolutely love Burnham, we prefer going there for a quiet walk along the sea front than to weston. We shop at the Asda in highbridge lol. Yeah Sweat FA's good but not amazing - since you're near Bristol might be worth a trip over to TinyTom's gym (Ministry of Muscle) - a proper hardcore gym. I generally train about 5pm Mon-Wed-Fri but let me know when you're coming over. :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Guys it's pretty obvious I'm not going to make the shows and with the PGCE probably starting in Sept I can't carry on dieting past the end of august. I'm still going to continue dieting (17st 6.6lbs this am!) and try and get lean before the start of the PGCE - aim is around 15st by end of aug.

Missed off my CDT session on Friday - was happy generally, biceps and shoulder didn't get in the way too much as I cut out overhead triceps extentions exercises. Got pretty pumped and did 30 mins on xtrainer after so allll goooood.

Back and Biceps later.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Shows will be on every year mate. You can't pass a chance up like the course.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Damn right mate!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

DAMN! When am I gonna get to see you in some tiny pants, oiled up and tanned?!

Seriously though, there always there, smash the sh!t out of this course, then show up on stage, massive, with a school uniform on.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Good thinking Daz... gotta prioritse sometimes and this is one of those times...


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

JPaycheck said:


> DAMN! When am I gonna get to see you in some tiny pants, oiled up and tanned?!
> 
> Seriously though, there always there, smash the sh!t out of this course, then show up on stage, massive, with a school uniform on.


PMSL! JP, you can see me in tiny pants and oiled up (not sure about the tan though) any time you like big boy!! :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks GP, life comes first when needs be.

Having said that, had a good back and biceps workout tonight. No real PB's or anything but a good healthy session and managed cable curls without tooo much pain. Job's a good un!


----------

